# I need a recipe for macaroni and cheese to help my D!



## Guest (Jul 13, 2001)

Hi!I'm D type and I find that when I eat macaroni and cheese, it really helps me -- almost to the point of being normal! Of course I can't eat it every day or I'd be as big as a house and my cholesteral would be sky high, but it would be great to have the night before I have to go somewhere, or travel!Does anyone have a recipe for regular old macaroni and cheese? Everywhere I look they seem to have gourmet versions with all sorts of weird stuff in it. I want the plain, really heavy, thick sticky stuff you would get in a diner or in a restaurant inside a department store.







Anyone? Also, can you freeze it once you make it?Thanks!







Fiona


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

This may have to much butter in it for you







elicious Macaroni and CheeseQuick Cook recipe by Sally Matocha 1 cup elbow macaroni6 ounces sharp Cheddar cheese, cut into 1/2-inch chunks2 tablespoons butter or margarine, cut into 1/2-inch chunks1/2 cup milk Heat oven to 375 degrees. Cook macaroni according to package instructions; drain. Place the macaroni in a 2-quart casserole dish. Add cheese, butter and milk. Stir, cover, and bake for 30 minutes. Stir once again to make sure all the macaroni is coated with sauce. Makes 4 servings *Note: To vary the flavor, stir in some frozen peas with the cheese and/or season with salt and pepper, hot pepper sauce, dill weed or thyme.


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

Here's anotherIngredients 1 (12 ounce) package macaroni 1 egg 2 cups milk 2 tablespoons butter, melted 2 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese salt and pepper to taste Directions 1 Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease a 2-quart baking dish. 2 In a large pot of salted water, lightly boil the macaroni for about 5 minutes until half-cooked. 3 Whisk the egg and milk together in a large cup. Add butter and cheese to the egg and milk. Stir well. 4 Place the lightly cooked macaroni in the prepared baking dish. Pour the egg and cheese liquid over the macaroni, sprinkle with salt and pepper, and stir well. Press the mixture evenly around the baking dish. 5 Bake uncovered, for 30 to 40 minutes, or until the top is brown


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

OK...heres anotherIngredients 1 (16 ounce) package macaroni 1 pound sharp Cheddar cheese, sliced 1 tablespoon butter salt and pepper to taste 1 (12 fluid ounce) can evaporated milk Directions 1 Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until al dente; drain. 2 Grease a 2 quart casserole dish. Place a quarter of the macaroni in the bottom, followed by an even layer of one-quarter of the cheese slices. Dot with butter and season with salt and pepper. Repeat layering three times. Pour evaporated milk evenly over the top of all. 3 Bake, uncovered, for one hour, or until top is golden brown.


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

Fiona,I'm not sure if those are what you are looking for or not. Like I said in the first reciept there is alot of butter which may cause some people some problems. I like you LUV the stuff. I have other receipts as well if you need something else.KARL


----------

